# Bin ich blöd?



## Kai1994 (20. Dezember 2007)

hi ich wollt mir ma neue addOns von buffed.de downlaoden...Es kommt immer ne fehler meldung
lieg das an der seite oder an mir?


----------



## Isegrim (20. Dezember 2007)

An dir ganz bestimmt nicht, höchstens an deinem Browser oder Rechner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wäre hilfreich, wenn du den Wortlaut der Fehlermeldung angibst oder einen Screenshot davon verlinkst.

http://wow.buffed.de/guides/1404/addons funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## ZAM (20. Dezember 2007)

Wie schon des Öfteren erwähnt - es ist Donnerstag - die buffedShow ist live - da leidet auch der FTP-Server darunter. :\


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

wie die buffed show ist live?Geht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Tikume (25. Dezember 2007)

Live = veröffentlicht. In dem Fall Do eben für alle User.


----------



## Milow (29. Dezember 2007)

hmmm jo also da brauch man dann wohl ein bissl geduld bis freitag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OrangeBlunt (27. März 2008)

Hi Buffed-Team,
ich wollte heute mein Blasc updaten und musste feststellen das er mitten beim updaten nicht weiter ging.
Habe Blasc runtergeworfen und alles was damit zu tun hatte, auch die Ordner in Dokumente und Einstellungen.
Habe dann Blasc von eurer Seite neu runtergeladen und da ging nur der Http-Download, der andere downloadete die Datei nur mit 0.89 Kb/s
Nach dem erfolgreichen download wollte ich Blasc installieren und auch da blieb er aufeinmal bei 2 Balken stehen und machte nix mehr.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen, habe per SuFu auch nix passendes gefunden.


MFG OrangeBlunt


----------



## -Mattes- (27. März 2008)

hab's gleiche problem.

beim proxy-verbindungstest zeigt er für HTTP "alles OK" an 
und bei FTP nur "Connected" an - hängt sich dann aber auf.


----------



## Raorkon (27. März 2008)

@ Topic... Ja du bist es.


----------



## Cenarias (27. März 2008)

hab das selbe prob gehapt wie der Topicersteller und es auch so versucht zu lösen wie ers weil ich grd meine addonsupdaten wolte.


----------



## Mecho (27. März 2008)

Kurze Frage, ist es normal das der Download so schlecht hier ist? Wollte Addons ziehen und das ganze sind mal gerade 5Mb. Dafür Stunden warten? Zum Teil wird der Download auch einfach abgebrochen... Weiss jemand hierüber bescheid... Liegt das am Server??? Gruß an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mecho (27. März 2008)

also das problem liegt weder an meinem PC noch am Browser noch an irgend einer anderen einstellung. Speedtest Okay, Download auf anderen Seiten PERFEKT, nur hier nicht. ISt die Auslastung hier so hoch? lade gerade mit 6,4kb... ist nen witz^^


----------



## Darthmaul (27. März 2008)

as ist schade würde mich aber freuen wenn ihr es schaffen würdet neue Server hinzuzubekommen


----------



## ZAM (27. März 2008)

Darthmaul schrieb:


> as ist schade würde mich aber freuen wenn ihr es schaffen würdet neue Server hinzuzubekommen



Neue sind unnötig - da stehen schon 6. An Tagen wie Heute (buffedShow, Addonsaugerei nach WoW-Patch-Day) ist aber der Upstream am Limit. Für die Lags im Datenbank-Bereich sorgt leider zur Zeit das Mybuffed-System, wir werkeln bereits an einer neuen Version und versuchen aus dem bestehenden noch Performance rauszukitzeln.


----------

